# Garnet



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am about to begin the sandblasting of the bottom of my '65 and have decided to use garnet as the media. I will begin with the 30/40 mesh and see how it goes. Has anyone else had any experience with garnet?


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

When I blasted the underside of my 65 I used Black Beauty which I believe is harder than silica sand. Not sure how Garnet compares to sand. As the bottom is not a high profile area I do not think that you should have a problem. Did your car have undercoating, if yes and the undercoating is still resilient, media blasting will not work until all coating is removed. Also stay away from any body panels as the excess heat from blasting will cause distortion. Wear a good mask to avoid inhalation of blasting dust....


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I located a restoration shop in North Texas that uses garnet exclusively to media blast their car bodies. All of the feedback on their website was very positive. Garnet creates very little dust and has no harmful silica. It is recyclable 3-4 times which makes it more cost effective because it cost me about .35 cents a pound.


----------



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sort of on topic, I went to harbor freight an saw they have media blasters. I was thinking of using it for the frame, underside, trunk and engine compartment. Any recommendations on which size and which media to use. They have walnut shell, and soda.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

orelog said:


> I located a restoration shop in North Texas that uses garnet exclusively to media blast their car bodies. All of the feedback on their website was very positive. Garnet creates very little dust and has no harmful silica. It is recyclable 3-4 times which makes it more cost effective because it cost me about .35 cents a pound.


Yeah? I'm in North Texas, sort of --- where is this place and what's the name?

Bear


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

North Texas Customs. Wylie, Tx.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

orelog said:


> North Texas Customs. Wylie, Tx.


That's just up the road from me. Cool! Good to know they're there. The place where I had the Beast blasted in '08 has shut down I think. 

Bear


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

David, I have the Harbor Freight 40lb. media blaster and used it successfully last year on my differential and some other misc. parts and used 36 grit silica sand. It worked great but was very messy. I have since done some research and found that garnet is the way to go. For the frame and other heavier metal parts you can use 30/40 or 60 mesh garnet. For thinner body parts it is suggested to use 80 or 100 mesh. I called Emerald Creek in Northern Idaho (208-245-2096) to find their dealers. I live in Northern Utah and got mine from Salt Lake City. Good luck!


----------

